# Demising wall fire rating



## ELLEN09US (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello, all,

My TI is in a medical building. Does the demising wall should be 1 hour fire rated between the tenant (pharmacy) and the other tenant (medical facility)?
Thank you!


----------



## classicT (Dec 4, 2019)

To answer this question, we will need substantially more information.

Construction type, building area, occupancy types (may be multiple) and their respective areas, sprinkled or not, other fire resistive elements (fire walls, barriers, etc.), etc.

Pretty much need a full code analysis before any of us should begin to render any answers. Plans are needed.


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2019)

Code rarely "requires" a demising wall between tenants......Malls are about all I can think of....


----------



## classicT (Dec 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> Code rarely "requires" a demising wall between tenants......Malls are about all I can think of....


Hmm...I am thinking that it may be a separation of use in a mixed us building.

Also, OP stated medical, so could be a smoke compartment issue. Or if its any protected (Type A) construction, then it may have a required fire resistance.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Dec 4, 2019)

I found it!
table 508.4 required separation of occupancies...Thanks!


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2019)

Only if they are required to be separated....


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 9, 2019)

Depends is the best answer.... Not enough info ---- 

Kinda like saying I got a pet.......... Pertinent questions could be Cat/Dog/ Breed/ AKC/ etc.


----------

